# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Favinha's Reef

## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Finalmente decidi arrancar com o meu projecto de água salgada. Antes de mais, quero agradecer ao Rui Feliciano, pois ao fazer um excelente tópico, forneceu-me informação preciosa para eu arrancar com o meu projecto. 

Quero também agradecer ao meu grande amigo, e também contribuinte para este forum, Ricardo Sousa. Foi graças à paciência para me tirar (muitas) dúvidas e empurrões na direcção certa que estou aqui.

Agora ao que interessa..

Tenho há mais de um ano um lago no quintal, onde tenho algumas especies de peixes e plantas. Como o trabalho que aquilo me dá é relativamente pouco, pensei que tinha de arranjar um projecto que me desse água pela barba... e lembrei-me de um aquario de água salgada, mais especificamente um Reef. Como tal, depois de ler muito (tenho sempre a sensação que continuo a não perceber nada disto), arranquei com o projecto.

*Informação técnica*

Data de Início da Montagem - 20-07-09

*Aquário* - 120 x 70 x 70  - aprox. 580 litros 
*Sump* - 70 x 50 x 50 
*Escumador* - ATI BubbleMaster 250
*Circulação* - 2 x Sunsun 12000l/h
*Aquecimento* - 1 x 200W Jagger + 1 x 300W Jagger
*Iluminação* - Calha Blau - 2 x 150W HQI + 2 T5 actínicas + 2 T5 AquaSky
HQIs - 14h -> 22h
T5 - 9h -> 24h
*Rocha Viva* - 50Kgs
*Substracto* - 27 Kgs Sugar Size 
*Bomba Retorno* - Sicce 2500
*Reposição água* - Água de osmose com reposição manual
*TPAs* - Água de osmose


Aqui está o desenho a que cheguei:



Apesar do desenho, a coluna seca ficou com três furos, e não dois.

Aqui vão algumas fotos da preparação

Pintura com tinta para navio  :Smile: 


















Após alguns dias, quando finalmente encontrei os passa-muros (que parece ser mais dificil do que encontrar o Holly Grail) fiz a água. Deixei alguns dias a circular, pois fiz com água da rede e passado alguns dias fui buscar a rocha que estava na loja à minha espera.





A minha Sump improvisada ...



Tive no inicio um aparecimento de algas castanhas, mas agora jé está normalizado.

A minha sump final (já com o escumador) e um layout novo.





Neste momento já tenho alguns vivos ( a ver se posto ainda hoje) e parece-me que está estável.


Comentem!
Abraços.

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Entretanto, descobri este penetra, que já está na sump. Vou comprar uma rocha para ele se sentir mais confortável.

(Ver tópico http://www.reefforum.net/f187/caranguejo-18348/)



Abraços

----------


## Bruno Gonçalves

Desde ja parabéns pelo belo aquario que tens!
Devias colocar uma placa de esferovite ou de roofmate entre o aqua e a estrutura!

Cumps 
Bruno Gonçalves

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Desde ja parabéns pelo belo aquario que tens!
> Devias colocar uma placa de esferovite ou de roofmate entre o aqua e a estrutura!
> 
> Cumps 
> Bruno Gonçalves


Boas

Tens toda a razão, o problema é que já está cheio de água, agora é muito complicado ... 

Fica para o próximo aquario  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Conforme combinado, aqui estão mais fotos













Abraços

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Desculpa desiludir-te mas ainda é muito cedo para colocares vivos. Oxala me engane mas vais teres sérias dificuldades em mantê-los-
Esse aqua deveria fazer o ciclo pelo menios 2 ou 3 meses e só então colocarias vivos e mesmo assim não muitos. Zalvez uma equipa de limpeza

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Paulo

Como já foi referido aqui é muito cedo para teres vivos nesse aquário, a montagem segundo consta no setup foi há uns dias e isso vai ser complicado, sei que é tentador colocar logo uns peixes e corais mas deverias contornar isso e esperar que o "ciclo" se fizesse. Não existem formas milagrosas e vais ter algumas dificuldades.
Quanto ao aquário estar assente directamente sobre uma placa de laminado de madeira ainda estás a tempo de corrigir isso e é mesmo aconselhável que o faças, o vidro vai "trabalhar" e necessita de algo para absorver essas pequenas movimentações sem esforço suplementar por exemplo do silicone. basta colocar umas faixas de corticite no fundo e está resolvido o problema, para procederes a isso bastaria transferires a água para uma tina e depois aplicares o material por baixo. Se precisares de uma tina plástica de 500 litros para o fazeres basta dizeres que eu tenho uma e posso emprestar.
Como sempre desejo boa sorte para o teu projecto e espero que vás dando noticias da evolução.

Um abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Como já foi dito, vivos muito cedo... não acredito que não hajam mortes...
A placa de esferovite!
Também eu me esqueci!! Agora não sei como a por... 

Essa tinta para navios de que marca él? há fotos da lata?

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Bem vindo, isso de facto foi um bocado precipitado, devias ter lido mais um pouco, terias descoberto que para arrancares dessa maneira deverias ter enchido o aqua com água do mar, assim as possibilidades de sucesso seriam maiores e contornarias em parte o problema do ciclo.

Não foste o primeiro a arrancar dessa maneira, já o Rui Feliciano fez o mesmo, mas o aqua foi cheio com água do mar e se consultares o post dele podes verificar que teve sucesso.

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/atequeenfim-reef-17085/

Como já tens isso montado, o que te aconselho é que faças uma TPA com água do mar, podes aproveitar a oferta do Joaquim e aproveitas para mudar o maximo de água que poderes.


Bom sorte  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Boas
> 
> Bem vindo, isso de facto foi um bocado precipitado, devias ter lido mais um pouco, terias descoberto que para arrancares dessa maneira deverias ter enchido o aqua com água do mar, assim as possibilidades de sucesso seriam maiores e contornarias em parte o problema do ciclo.
> 
> Não foste o primeiro a arrancar dessa maneira, já o Rui Feliciano fez o mesmo, mas o aqua foi cheio com água do mar e se consultares o post dele podes verificar que teve sucesso.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f18/atequeenfim-reef-17085/
> 
> Como já tens isso montado, o que te aconselho é que faças uma TPA com água do mar, podes aproveitar a oferta do Joaquim e aproveitas para mudar o maximo de água que poderes.
> ...


Boas

Obrigado a todos pelas opiniões. De facto, deveria ter ou esperado mais, ou ter iniciado com água do mar. Era a minha intenção, mas como não tenho nem bomba para encher, nem reservatórios suficientes (tenho 3 bidons de 25 Ltrs), optei por fazer a água. Tenho feito muitas TPA'a com água de osmose, mas se pudesse fazia uma grande (talvez cerca de 300 Lts) de água do oceano.

Vou tentar arranjar recipientes e bomba, ( e ajuda  :Smile:  ), para seguir a vossa opinião.

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

Estava a ver que nunca mais criavas um tópico da montagem!!

Podias e devias ter-me chateado mais antes comprares os vivos e anemona. 

Aproveita a oferta do Joaquim. Talvez ele até possa dar alguma ajuda com a questão da recolha de água.

Nós customavamos ir ao Portinho com o Joaquim apanhar água, utilizando a bomba do Rogério. Não sei se continuam a fazer isso com regularidade. De qualquer das formas, arranjando os recipientes, coloca um post a perguntar quando e onde ou quem vai realizar uma recolha de água e tenta-te "colar". Escusas de estar a adquirir bomba e inversor agora.

Agora tens de começar a pensar num sistema de reposição automática e reactor de kalk.

Abraço,
Ricardo Sousa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Paulo
Acho muito arriscado teres o aqua em cima de uma placa de aparite de 12mm embora laminado com o tempo vai-se degradar e pode rachar o vidro debaixo e para mais o aqua parece ser mais pequeno do que a estrutura o que faz com que o peso de um lado não se transmita directamente na estrutura.
Podes usar uma placa de mdf de 19 mm bem envernizado com uma placa de tablemate por cima com a medida do aqua que disfarças com acrilico igual ao que puseste para tapar o nivel da agua.
Quanto ao equipamento tens tudo para dar certo excepto a pressa que é a maior inimiga da perfeição.
As tuas bombas de circulação são de 6000 litros cada.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Só uma pregunta, Foste tu que fizeste o aquario ou compraste??

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Paulo
> Acho muito arriscado teres o aqua em cima de uma placa de aparite de 12mm embora laminado com o tempo vai-se degradar e pode rachar o vidro debaixo e para mais o aqua parece ser mais pequeno do que a estrutura o que faz com que o peso de um lado não se transmita directamente na estrutura.
> Podes usar uma placa de mdf de 19 mm bem envernizado com uma placa de tablemate por cima com a medida do aqua que disfarças com acrilico igual ao que puseste para tapar o nivel da agua.
> Quanto ao equipamento tens tudo para dar certo excepto a pressa que é a maior inimiga da perfeição.
> As tuas bombas de circulação são de 6000 litros cada.


Obrigado pela opinião. Realmente, estou a ver que tenho de tirar a água do aquario, para poder levantá-lo e colocar outra placa de madeira e esferovite.

O maior problema é mesmo o peso... honestamente, não sei muito bem como fazer ( mesmo aceitando a proposta do Joaquim Galinhas).

Tenho de estudar isto ( se calhar combinar umas febras na brasa cá em casa a ver se há voluntários  :Wink:  )




> Só uma pregunta, Foste tu que fizeste o aquario ou compraste??


Fui eu que o pensei e desenhei, mas mandei fazêr na Vidreira da Rinchoa.

Abraços

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Paulo

Não leves a mal o que eu vou dizer mas o teu conjunto aquário/estrutura está mal projectado e a escolha dos materiais utilizados não foi a mais feliz, essa estrutura vai ter de suportar aproximadamente 650Kg com um factor agravante; a distribuição desse peso não é permanente sobre a base que o recebe. Revi as fotos e a idéia com que fiquei é a de que o fundo do aquário é menor do que a área da base da estrutura onde assenta e também fica fora da zona metálica periférica de apoio do tampo, o que quer dizer que o tubo central da tua estrutura vai ficar submetido a um esforço maior em relação aos restantes tubos da mesma o que vai acabar por permitir uma deformação desigual da base de aparite, e vai deixar o vidro de fundo em perigo de colapso. E como a quebra de um vidro não avisa, não dá sinais e não se pode prever em termos de tempo, o melhor mesmo é corrigir enquanto podes. 
O teu sistema ainda é recente por isso não vai sofrer muito além disso estamos a falar de segurança, a tua e a dos seres vivos que vais albergar nesse teu projecto, pensa nisso e se precisares podes contar com a ajuda aqui do pessoal da margem sul (o famoso deserto)

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 
Joaquim penso que o aquario esta em cima dos ferros menos as laterais.
Mas os pes na estrutura.... apesar de terem talvez menos de 60cm cada nao sei se nao estala o azulejo é muito para cada pe....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Anthony

Efectivamente é a idéia que dá, o aquário está para dentro em relação aos ferros das laterais, outra das situações para as quais eu costumo chamar a atenção quando se constroi uma estrutura para suportar um aquário já com uma dimensão consideravel é a de não se utilizar pés pois dessa forma estamos a concentrar o peso numa área muito reduzida o que pode causar grandes problemas de estabilidade. Já houve membros que relataram aqui no fórum os seus dissabores com estruturas deste tipo.
Eu pessoalmente perfiro estruturas em madeira para aquários acima dos 300kg construidas no local onde vai ficar o aquário, são normalmente mais caras mas também são mais estáveis e duradoras, acho que valem o investimento. O meu aquário actual pesa aproximadamente 2000kg e está assente numa estrutura de madeira, tem 240cm de comprimento e 85 de largura, e 4 portas de correr em acrilico que ao fim destes quase dois anos ainda continuam a funcionar perfeitamente.
Nos aquários é bom ter em conta o peso dos mesmos e o facto de este peso não ser estável o que obriga a um maior cuidado, por exemplo quando vamos fazer a manutenção por mais cuidado que haja estamos sempre a fazer força nos mais variados locais do aquário e convém ter confiança no que temos por baixo, pois pode ocorrer um acidente e isso é o que todos devemos evitar.
Aqui no caso do Paulo, penso que uma pequena correcção na estrutura e a mudança do material do tampo resolve o problema e fica mais confiável.

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

O aquario realmente não assenta em todos os lados da estrutura, mas assenta na frente, na traseira, no meio e de um dos lados. Basicamente, só não assenta numa das laterais. A estrutura tem um reforço a meio que não dá para ver aqui.
Em relação aos pés, pensei na altura em fazer uma base igual ao tempo, assim assentava de maneira diferente, mas pelas minhas contas, mesmo que tenha 750 kg de peso, só terei 125kg em cada pé, o que não é nada de (muito) grave. Provavelmente faria de maneira diferente hoje.
O que posso alterar é o tampo, e vou comprar uma madeira mais grossa para esse efeito, assim como floormate. Agora só me falta encontrar a madeira....

Vou efectivamente precisar de ajuda, e vou aproveita a oferta da tina de 500 ltrs do Joaquim (apesar de ele ainda não saber  :Smile:  ) para por a água e alterar o tampo.
Se alguem souber onde posso comprar um bom tampo para o movel, digam.

Abraços e obrigado pelas opiniões

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Se alguem souber onde posso comprar um bom tampo para o movel, digam.
> 
> Abraços e obrigado pelas opiniões



 :Olá:  Paulo

Um tampo massiço seria o ideal...só não aconselho porque tem tendência a empenar.
Assim aconselho-te a ires a uma serrelharia e pedires um tampo lamelado (composto de réguas massiças,malhetadas umas às outras,que não permitem empenar...o meu tem só 32 anos para um peso de 1500kg...numa rotura que tive há 30 anos atrás...em 650l...+ de 200l foram ao ar...ainda assim não foi o suficiente para acabar com ele)...eles que utilizem na forra contraplacado marítimo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Paulo,

só agora reparei no teu tópico  :Smile: 

Hoje em dia não é necessário esperar 2-3 meses pelo ciclo, usando água do mar e/ou bactérias em sensivelmente 20 dias a água está mais que optima para começar a receber ALGUNS vivos, cada vez há mais exemplos que demonstram isso.

Independentemente do que decidires fazer se necessitares de ajudar braçal ou para ires fazer recolha de água ao mar basta mandares mp e combinamos alguma coisa

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbOk: 

Vou efectivamente precisar de ajuda, e vou aproveita a oferta da tina de 500 ltrs do Joaquim (apesar de ele ainda não saber  ) para por a água e alterar o tampo.

Quando quizeres é só dizeres

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas 

Infelizmente as coisas não têm corrido muito bem: tive imensas perdas devido a um caso muito forte de pontos brancos. Por enquanto, safaram-se os hermitas, os Chromies (aguentam tudo), um dos Ocellaris ( apesar de não estar completamente curado ), os Gobbies, o Zebrossoma e o Nemateleotris. O restante foi tudo à vida. Ainda por cima, a morte de um dos peixes, que deve ter ficado na rocha, fez-me subir os nitritos, e fez morrer a estrela do mar..

A ultima morte foi de um dos meus favoritos: o Pterois volitans que eu tinha bastante pequeno. Tinha-o comprado na Naturline e estava lindo, mas foi-se.

Estou a ver se consigo comprar uma madeira para o tampo do móvel do aquario, para fazer as alterações programadas.

Abraços a todos, e mais uma vez obrigado.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas 
> 
> Infelizmente as coisas não têm corrido muito bem: tive imensas perdas devido a um caso muito forte de pontos brancos. Por enquanto, safaram-se os hermitas, os Chromies (aguentam tudo), um dos Ocellaris ( apesar de não estar completamente curado ), os Gobbies, o Zebrossoma e o Nemateleotris. O restante foi tudo à vida. Ainda por cima, a morte de um dos peixes, que deve ter ficado na rocha, fez-me subir os nitritos, e fez morrer a estrela do mar..
> 
> A ultima morte foi de um dos meus favoritos: o Pterois volitans que eu tinha bastante pequeno. Tinha-o comprado na Naturline e estava lindo, mas foi-se.
> 
> Estou a ver se consigo comprar uma madeira para o tampo do móvel do aquario, para fazer as alterações programadas.
> 
> Abraços a todos, e mais uma vez obrigado.


Boas paulo acho que deverias agora deixar o aquario ciclar mais uns tempos, vai controlando os paramentros.
Como tens os testes?
Tens feito?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Ok, cá estou eu de volta.

Só agora tive oportunidade de fazer as alterações que estavam previstas à tanto tempo.

Antes de continuar, quero agradecer ao Joaquim Galinhas pela disponibilidade para me emprestar uma tina de 800 litros. Sem essa ajuda, teria sido muito complicado fazer esta operação. Muito obrigado.  :SbOk3: 

Retomando a descrição, o procedimento foi o seguinte: 
1) Tirar parte da água
2) Tirar rocha
3) Tirar peixes
4) Tirar resto da água

Optei por não tirar a areia para tentar manter os nitratos o mais baixo possivel. Honestamente, ainda nem fiz os testes depois disto.

Não imaginam a dificuldade que foi mexer o o aquario com a areia! 

Mas lá conseguimos e agora o aquario está em cima de uma placa de floormate + uma placa de contraplacado maritimo. Deve aguentar  :Smile: 

Aproveitei, e com a ajuda do Ricardo Sousa ( :yb677: ), fizemos uma alteração ao layout do aquario.

Aqui estão as fotos do aquario agora:

Geral:


Mangues que plantei hoje:


Lado esquerdo:


Lado direito:


Pormenor da anémona:


Tampo (Agora deve ficar bem):


E para acabar, outra geral:


Infelizmente a Sabella que tinha morreu ontem. Vamos ver se fica por aqui.

Comentem!

Abraços.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Está com bom aspecto. Acho que devias parar com as adições de vivos durante 1 mês pelo menos para ver se o aqua estabiliza.  :Wink:

----------


## jorgeftal

Peço desculpa pela ignorancia mas para que servem as plantas que tens na sump?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Supostamente retiram fosfátos do sistema...

Mas eles deveriam estar num recepiente com mais profundidade de areia, para as suas raizes poderem crescer livremente!

Só uma questão, o aquario não será pequeno para o Leucosternon?


Vai com calma!

Eu a dar este conselho até deve ser piada...pois ainda sou pior que tu, como diz o Rogério Gomes( o homem tá viciado....loool)

Boa sorte e bom trabalho

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Supostamente retiram fosfátos do sistema...
> 
> Mas eles deveriam estar num recepiente com mais profundidade de areia, para as suas raizes poderem crescer livremente!
> 
> Só uma questão, o aquario não será pequeno para o Leucosternon?
> 
> 
> Vai com calma!
> 
> ...



Boas

Sim, supostamente servem para retirar fosfatos e ajudam a eliminar nitratos.

Tens razão Pedro, vou colocá-los num recipiente mais fundo, com mais areia.  :SbOk: 

Em relação ao Leucosternon, é um peixe que gosto muito. Se ficar muito grande para o meu aquario, depois tento arranjar-lhe um aquario maior, tipo o teu  :yb624: . 

Em relação aos vivos, não tenho adicionado mais nada. Já os tenho há algum tempo. Espero que não tenha percas agora que andei a mexer no sistema.

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Paulo 
Isso esta-se a compor.Agora é so esperar que os corais cresçam. 
Esta muito porreiro o teu aquario.

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Ola Paulo 
> Isso esta-se a compor.Agora é so esperar que os corais cresçam. 
> Esta muito porreiro o teu aquario.


Muito obrigado. Vamos a ver se consigo construir um aquario bonito.

 :SbOk: 

Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

Não descurando todos os pertinentes conselho que te foram dados nas discussão das respostas anteriores - embora conheça casos que fizeram como tu e não tiveram problemas - parece-me, pela foto acima, que o teu aquário está a caminha bem. Tem bom aspecto. Parece-me bem saudável, pois já não se vêm as diatomáceas que tinha inicialmente.

Gosto do _layout_, embora pense que o terás de baixar quando meteres sps, pois os próprios corais o irão elevar.

Uma observação que te faço, é colocares uma das bombas a fazer circulação do outro lado do aquário, de forma a provocares contra-correntes.

Reparei, também, que tens um termómetro digital e aconselho-te a comprar um tradicional de mercúrio. Faço isto, porque já tive problemas com esse termómetros, pois indicava 26ºC quando na realidade estavam 32º. Perdi alguns corais por causa disso.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Em relação ao Leucosternon, é um peixe que gosto muito. Se ficar muito grande para o meu aquario, depois tento arranjar-lhe um aquario maior, tipo o teu . 
> 
> Abraço.


Também gosto muito...Já tive 3 exemplares... e os 3 morreram...os 2 primeiros porque não comiam...e o terceiro que já comia de tudo, morreu com o ictio.... :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Também gosto muito...Já tive 3 exemplares... e os 3 morreram...os 2 primeiros porque não comiam...e o terceiro que já comia de tudo, morreu com o ictio....


Boas

Pois é, as mudanças no aquario já se fizeram notar, e pelos piores motivos. O meu Naso já se foi (cheio de pontos brancos)  :yb620:  e o Leucosternon não sei se passa de hoje, pelos mesmos motivos  :Icon Cry: 

Vamos a ver se resiste....

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas
> 
> Pois é, as mudanças no aquario já se fizeram notar, e pelos piores motivos. O meu Naso já se foi (cheio de pontos brancos)  e o Leucosternon não sei se passa de hoje, pelos mesmos motivos 
> 
> Vamos a ver se resiste....
> 
> Abraços


No meu a coisa já está mais regularizada....com o UV, ozonizador e uma dose de ictio atack....

Os labroides e os camaroes limpadores tb deram um ajuda....

é ter paciência...

cumps

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, que anémona é essa?


Gigantea ou haddoni verde?
É facil/dificil? mexe-se muito/pouco? gosta de de vez em quando subir a alguma rocha a queimar algum coral? Precisa de muita luz e fluxo ou só medio? :p

Mangues- Eles devem não precisam de estar com as raizes em areia. Uns têm outros não, no entanto e havendo a possibilidade de estarem devem ter 2cm - 6cm de areia (pela imagem não sei qt tens). O recipiente acho que ta bom. Tem imenso espaço para areia. Podias até ter uma carrada de Mangues.
Agora a questão é que so 2 Mangues em 600 litros não vão ter grande efeito. Se tiveres possibilidade de por uns 10 pelo menos vais ver que fica melhor. Tb podes colocar Macro-algas. Chaetomorpha por exemplo e ficavas todo equipado para combater os nitratos e fosfatos de forma natural :p

Relativamente ao Leucosternon e aos peixes Tang em geral tens uma litragem suficiente para eles á vontade. A questão é que os Tang querem aquarios muito compridos. Na ReefCentral falam em cerca de 6 feet o que dá 1.8m de ponta a ponta, no entanto 1.5m ja é um bom número.
Tu tens 1.2m que é o minimo dos mínimos. 

Relativamente a esses ataques de ictio que é o diabo e é com muita pena que leio que ja provocou imensos estragos que se traduzem igualmente em imenso dinheiro perdido. 
Eu aconselhava quarentena á força toda e fazer uma tripla de medicamentos:
- Um á base de cobre para eliminar ictio.
- Metronidazol para os parasitas intestinais (na água ou na comida).
- Para os parasitas externos e principalmente Flukes só com paranzinquantel, mas esta substancia é extremamente agressiva. Eu em água doce usava Formol que tb é extremamente agressivo, mas muito mais tolerante (deitam-se doses pequenissimas). Existem medicamentos á base de Formol + Verde Malaquite. Sterazin penso eu.

No entanto isto é um tratamento a toda a banda para tratar peixes antes de os meter no aquario. No teu caso como ja tens o icktio no aquario deves fazer um plano para tratar isso tudo. E não metas mais peixes antes de tratar isso.

Acho que tb te precipitaste na introdução de vivos, na minha opinião acho que se deveria seguir o seguinte:
- Primeiro ciclar aquario, rocha, erradicar algas-> equipa de limpeza a sério, isto é, as dezenas.
- Estabilizar parametros da água por várias semanas seguidas. Colocar tudo estavel e fazer os testes todos que se querem na altura de estabilização.
- A seguir ir metendo corais e anemonas e ir entretendo o aquario com isso. Os Corais tb devem passar todos por um banho de Lugol de 5-10 minutos para irradicar pestes.
- Depois estabilizar novamente. A seguir primeira leva de peixes. Uns palhaço e uns goby so para colocar uma carga sobre o sistema.
- Nenhum vivo entra no aquario sem passar pela quarentena que descrevi acima. 
- Estabilizar e entreter por um mês.
- Se tudo Ok avançar para a leva seguinte de peixes.
- E basicamente é fazer por fases sempre garantindo estabilidade, e quarentena em tudo o que entra no aquario excepto os invertebrados.

No teu caso eu embebedava esses peixes todos em drogas e medicamentos até se tratarem e depois disso ir com calma e planeares tudo de forma segmentada e não podes visitar nenhuma loja de aquariofilia nesse periodo para não perderes a cabeça :p 
Os corais não podem apanhar com esses medicamentos, portanto o melhor é fazeres a quarentena em 1 ou 2 cubos á parte.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Então, vamos lá por partes...




> Viva, que anémona é essa?
> 
> 
> Gigantea ou haddoni verde?
> É facil/dificil? mexe-se muito/pouco? gosta de de vez em quando subir a alguma rocha a queimar algum coral? Precisa de muita luz e fluxo ou só medio? :p


Não sei que tipo de anémona é, não as sei identificar. Como se vê na foto, é castanha com as pontas verdes. Não é uma anémona difícil, pois como se vê, tenho-a desde muito cedo, e só se queixou uma vez (começou a perder cor e tentáculos) quando numa loja me venderam um remédio para os pontos brancos. 
Não gostou do sitio inicial, e moveu-se para o meio das rochas, mas ficou cá em baixo. Agora, desde esa ultima mudança, ficou quieta onde a coloquei. Vamos a ver quanto tempo  :Admirado: 





> Mangues- Eles devem não precisam de estar com as raizes em areia. Uns têm outros não, no entanto e havendo a possibilidade de estarem devem ter 2cm - 6cm de areia (pela imagem não sei qt tens). O recipiente acho que ta bom. Tem imenso espaço para areia. Podias até ter uma carrada de Mangues.
> Agora a questão é que so 2 Mangues em 600 litros não vão ter grande efeito. Se tiveres possibilidade de por uns 10 pelo menos vais ver que fica melhor. Tb podes colocar Macro-algas. Chaetomorpha por exemplo e ficavas todo equipado para combater os nitratos e fosfatos de forma natural :p


Entretanto já os mudei de caixa, e agora têm cerca de 5 cm de profundidade de areia. A minha ideia é arranjar mais, mas não é muito fácil. Estes encomendei-os pelo ebay.
Em relação às algas, se alguem tiver a mais, que se acuse  :yb624:  ...




> Relativamente ao Leucosternon e aos peixes Tang em geral tens uma litragem suficiente para eles á vontade. A questão é que os Tang querem aquarios muito compridos. Na ReefCentral falam em cerca de 6 feet o que dá 1.8m de ponta a ponta, no entanto 1.5m ja é um bom número.
> Tu tens 1.2m que é o minimo dos mínimos.


Pois, infelizmente não tenho espaço para fazer maior... vontade não falta  :Smile: 




> Relativamente a esses ataques de ictio que é o diabo e é com muita pena que leio que ja provocou imensos estragos que se traduzem igualmente em imenso dinheiro perdido. 
> Eu aconselhava quarentena á força toda e fazer uma tripla de medicamentos:
> - Um á base de cobre para eliminar ictio.
> - Metronidazol para os parasitas intestinais (na água ou na comida).
> - Para os parasitas externos e principalmente Flukes só com paranzinquantel, mas esta substancia é extremamente agressiva. Eu em água doce usava Formol que tb é extremamente agressivo, mas muito mais tolerante (deitam-se doses pequenissimas). Existem medicamentos á base de Formol + Verde Malaquite. Sterazin penso eu.
> 
> No entanto isto é um tratamento a toda a banda para tratar peixes antes de os meter no aquario. No teu caso como ja tens o icktio no aquario deves fazer um plano para tratar isso tudo. E não metas mais peixes antes de tratar isso.


Tenho mesmo de solucionar este problema. Não vou por mais peixes enquanto os pontos não desaparecerem..




> Acho que tb te precipitaste na introdução de vivos, na minha opinião acho que se deveria seguir o seguinte:
> - Primeiro ciclar aquario, rocha, erradicar algas-> equipa de limpeza a sério, isto é, as dezenas.
> - Estabilizar parametros da água por várias semanas seguidas. Colocar tudo estavel e fazer os testes todos que se querem na altura de estabilização.
> - A seguir ir metendo corais e anemonas e ir entretendo o aquario com isso. Os Corais tb devem passar todos por um banho de Lugol de 5-10 minutos para irradicar pestes.
> - Depois estabilizar novamente. A seguir primeira leva de peixes. Uns palhaço e uns goby so para colocar uma carga sobre o sistema.
> - Nenhum vivo entra no aquario sem passar pela quarentena que descrevi acima. 
> - Estabilizar e entreter por um mês.
> - Se tudo Ok avançar para a leva seguinte de peixes.
> - E basicamente é fazer por fases sempre garantindo estabilidade, e quarentena em tudo o que entra no aquario excepto os invertebrados.


Sem dúvida que me precipitei, a fazer hoje não faria muito diferente do que descreveste... 




> No teu caso eu embebedava esses peixes todos em drogas e medicamentos até se tratarem e depois disso ir com calma e planeares tudo de forma segmentada e não podes visitar nenhuma loja de aquariofilia nesse periodo para não perderes a cabeça :p 
> Os corais não podem apanhar com esses medicamentos, portanto o melhor é fazeres a quarentena em 1 ou 2 cubos á parte.


Estou de castigo enquanto não ficarem curados  :Icon Cry: 

Obrigado pelas opiniões, vou ver se me consigo safar com medicamentos  :SbOk3: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Relativamente a esses ataques de ictio que é o diabo e é com muita pena que leio que ja provocou imensos estragos que se traduzem igualmente em imenso dinheiro perdido. 
> Eu aconselhava quarentena á força toda e fazer uma tripla de medicamentos:
> - Um á base de cobre para eliminar ictio.
> - Metronidazol para os parasitas intestinais (na água ou na comida).
> - Para os parasitas externos e principalmente Flukes só com paranzinquantel, mas esta substancia é extremamente agressiva. Eu em água doce usava Formol que tb é extremamente agressivo, mas muito mais tolerante (deitam-se doses pequenissimas). Existem medicamentos á base de Formol + Verde Malaquite. Sterazin penso eu.


Onde se podem adquirir esses medicamentos?

cumps

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Onde se podem adquirir esses medicamentos?
> 
> cumps


Viva.
Medicamentos á base de cobre á vários no mercado que são os que atacam o ictio. Atençao que alguns peixes vão há vida com cobre na água. (sem contar com invertebrados e corais que é certinho e direitinho irem a vida.)

Metronidazol pode-se comprar nas farmácias. Nos aquarios de água doce nomeadamente com Discus tb se usa Flagil que ha de certeza em todas as farmácias e mistura-se com a comida congelada e ele ingerem aquilo.
Se procurares no google vais encontrar sobre isso de certeza.
No entanto o Metronidazol é melhor. Ambos se podem misturar com a comida ou na água. É uma questão de pesquisar no google que logo aparecem as receitas.
Isto é para parasitas internos.

Para parasitas externos temos o parazinquantel. Temos formol ou formol+verde malaquite. Deve haver mais....
No entanto é preciso ter cuidado com estes medicamentos todos.

Para parazinquantel existe o *sera tremazol*. Mas este medicamento é potentissimo, não me parece ser mt recomendado. 
Sei que existem outros medicamentos nos USA com parazinquantel bastante mais soft, mas dificilmente se arranjam por cá.
Formol vende-se nas farmácias, mas tb é muito potente. As dosagens são meia duzia de gotas para uma carrada de agua!

Sterazin:
Sterazin
Cuprazin:
Cuprazin

Ambos tão a venda na Pet4You:
PET4YOU.NET PETSHOP ONLINE - FARMÁCIA

Para os intestinais, metronidazol ou flagil nas farmacias, desfazer em pó e por um pouquinho pequeno na comida.
Mas isto, marcas de medicamentos e formulas há muitas.... é complicado escolher....
O melhor é ir pelos principios activos: cobre, metronidazol, formol, verde malaquite, entre outros.

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas.

Ontem fui às compras... era só para ir comprar um Labroides e um coral, mas acabei por comprar este sujeito. Segundo a Naturline, é um Diagramma Pictum "Gold", mas não encontro fotos iguais em lado nenhum. Deve haver outro nome para o peixe, mas não sei qual é. 

Aqui ficam as fotos:





Claro que só o comprei porque me disseram que o comportamento é muito semelhante aos Percula, logo é Reef safe.

Se alguem tiver informações sobre esta especie, digam..


Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Ontem fui às compras... era só para ir comprar um Labroides e um coral, mas acabei por comprar este sujeito. Segundo a Naturline, é um Diagramma Pictum "Gold", mas não encontro fotos iguais em lado nenhum. Deve haver outro nome para o peixe, mas não sei qual é. 
> 
> Aqui ficam as fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Paulo

Vou procurar foto do peixe no seu estado adulto...esse è juvenil...e cresce só a módica quantia de 35/40cm.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Paulo
> 
> Vou procurar foto do peixe no seu estado adulto...esse è juvenil...e cresce só a módica quantia de 35/40cm.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá:  Paulo

È um peixe para especialistas (uma vez mais a febre de vender por parte dos logistas).
Procura por: "Chaetodonoides Plectorhinchus" (os tamanhos mencionados,são os de venda).
Um abraço e sorte

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Será isto?

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Spotted Sweetlips

"Experts only"

----------


## Paulo Favinha

> Paulo
> 
> È um peixe para especialistas (uma vez mais a febre de vender por parte dos logistas).
> Procura por: "Chaetodonoides Plectorhinchus" (os tamanhos mencionados,são os de venda).
> Um abraço e sorte
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge

Pois foi exactamente isso, febre de vender. Com o nome que me deste, já encontrei fotos dele, aqui.

Além de ser gigante, não é reef compatible, e isso eu perguntei! Agora não sei o que fazer...
Vou ver como correm as coisas, mas não prevejo nada de bom.

Obrigado.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu fazia assim...

Imprimia a folhinha e ía lá com o peixe para devolver/trocar por outro.  :Wink: 

O pessoal da Naturline nem é muito de "impingir" coisas, portanto pode ter sido um erro de alguém, fala com eles.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Muitas vezes quando vou a uma loja de aquariofilia com o intuito de comprar vivos, muitas vezes já sei o que vou à procura.
Ou porque encomendei previamente ou porque consultei as listagens divulgadas na internet.
*A encomenda é o meu método actual e mais usual.*

Mas, noutros tempos era menos cerebral nas minhas aquisições e muitas vezes não sabia concretamente o que era 'aquilo'.

Considero que as lojas prestavam um grande serviço se colocassem à nossa disposição um quiosque com acesso à internet.
Um custo reduzido, uma opção tecnológica, uma atitude digna.

Na hora, teríamos hipótese de esclarecer inúmeras dúvidas.
Pensem nisso!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Já resolvi o meu problema. Sem dúvida que a Naturline é uma das minhas lojas de eleição, apesar do meu desabafo anterior.

Consegui apanhar o peixe e fui levá-lo à loja. Receberam-no sem problemas, quando expliquei que além de não ser completamente Reef safe e de ser para Experts Only, é gigantesco!

Mais uma vez, obrigado ao forum pela grande ajuda que me têm dado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Já chegou a minha MP40, e já a montei. É realmente outra coisa, o movimento dos corais é muito natural, apesar de me parecer pouca corrente. Provavelmente tinha corrente a mais...
Alterei também a minha iluminação, troquei as minhas HQIs de 150w para 250W, e comprei T5 novas. Ficou assim:
_______________
--- T5 Actnica    --
--- T5 10k         --
--- 2 x HQI 14k  --
--- T5 Fiji Purple --
--- T5 Actinica    --
_____Frente______

Aqui ficam as fotos










Infelizmente o jeito para as fotos não é muito  :yb620: 

Abraços!  :SbOk:

----------

